# URL parameter in JSF nutzen



## Oskar (19. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe folgende situation: Meine JSF applikation wird aus einer anderen Anwendung per URL aufgerufen. In der URL gebe ich einen Parameter mittels myJSF.jsf?param="value" mit.

Jetzt soll die JSF Anwendung mit diesem Parameter arbeiten.
mittels 

```
<h:inputElement id="input1" value="#{param.param1}" />
```
bekomm ich den parameter auch schoen brav im eingabe element angezeigt.

Jetzt die Herausforderung: um den Parameter in der weiteren JSF anwendung verwenden zu koennen moechte ich ihn in ein Feld der fuer diese JSF gemappten Bean stecken.

Bisher habe ich noch keine Loesung hierfuer gefunden (auch mein Buch schweigt sich bisher noch aus). Daher: kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den URL Parameter als Value in mein gemapptes Bean bringe?

Danke und Gruss
Oskar


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Apr 2005)

du hast nen managed bean und gibst als "value" das attribut vom bean mit in dass du es gerne gespeichert hättest (denk ich mal)


----------



## Oskar (20. Apr 2005)

Hm du meinst sowas:

```
<h:inputField id="Input1" value="#{managedbean.param1}" />
```

nur wo kann ich dann auf den parameter aus der URL zugreifen. So mappe ich den Parameter ja nur ganz gewoehnlich auf ein Attribut und er ist beim ersten Aufruf initial, also leer. Oder kann ich meheree values uebergeben? Sowas wie:


```
<h:inputField id="Input1" value="#{managedbean.param1;param.param1}" />
```
Wobei param.param1 mein URL Parameter waere ?


----------



## Oskar (22. Apr 2005)

Hallo

nach Suche hier nun die Loesung wie man an einen URL Parameter in einer mapped Bean rankommt:

In der betreffenden Value Methode der mapped Bean muss folgendes implementiert werden:


```
public int getLength() {
	FacesContext ctx = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance();
	Map map = ctx.getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap();
	String v = (String) map.get("param1");
	return Integer.parseInt(v);
}
```

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Leute die auf der selben Suche sind.

Gruss
Oskar


----------

